
Emacs 25.2 released - tlikonen
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2017-04/msg00619.html
======
tlikonen
The original message has a typo in the subject. It says version "25.1" but the
message author corrected it after. This is really about 25.2 release.

